# ISO information on African Yellow Beans



## Harborwitch (May 24, 2007)

When we were getting our ingredients together for our Ethiopian dinner I found these beans in an African/Caribbean grocery store.  The owner just told me they were creamy and fantastic.  

That helps a lot!  Anyone have any experience with these - they're sitting on my desk driving me crazy!  I'd love to fix them but haven't a clue.


----------



## cjs (May 25, 2007)

hmmmm, good question!! hope someone can help and I can find those beans...


----------



## Loprraine (May 25, 2007)

I checked a website I have on African foods, but'd couldn't find anything on yellow beans.  Sorry!


----------



## Jikoni (May 25, 2007)

Harborwitch, Sorry don't know anything about yellow beans, but my advice is make a curry with three or so beans including the yellow beans and see how it turns out.I like to mix beans of different colours when cooking beans. Try it out and let us know.


----------



## Katie H (May 25, 2007)

Harborwitch, I did a Google search for "African yellow beans" and came up quite short except for this.  Perhaps you could substitute your yellow beans for the white beans in this recipe.  Sounds good.


----------



## Harborwitch (May 25, 2007)

Thank you all.  Jikoni I will try that, and that bean recipe looks really good.  Bob suggested that we just go back to the store and ask her how she fixes them.

Jean I can grab you some beans the next time we're in there.   Or we can all go check the place out on your next visit here - it's not far from the house.


----------



## cjs (May 26, 2007)

"Or we can all go check the place out on your next visit here - it's not far from the house." I choose this idea!!! 

Shoot, I was sure Jikoni would be able to give you great ideas when she saw this post....


----------



## Harborwitch (May 26, 2007)

We'll plan a visit!  Just don't let her sell you the African soap unless you like the smell of patchouli!    We gifted a friend with that - he loves patchouli and especially likes to wear it when he's around me cause he knows I hate it!

Maybe we could pick the owner's brains and come home and cook an amazing meal???


----------

